# Hello



## Eviscerate (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all, new member here just saying hi.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

:wavey:  Hello!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice name.  Welcome.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Gemini (Jun 13, 2006)

Old member saying "Hi" back :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome


----------



## MJS (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 13, 2006)

OK hi new member
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT.    Can you tell us a little more about yourself?  Your profile said that you studied multiple arts.  Which ones have you studied, and what are you currently interested in?


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MT.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jun 14, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Kreth (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Henderson (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 14, 2006)

hello hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Eviscerate (Jun 14, 2006)

I studied wado ryu, kenpo, shin-toshi, kick boxing and jiu jutsu. I never got a black belt in any of them. Im in my mid 30's, out of shape. Have been out of the game for a while. I'm looking for something new, something with good striking combinations to use as a starting point, perhaps kajukenbo? can anyone comment on that? Also, mainly just looking to train myself, don't really have the time to get involved with other people at the moment. Can anyone comment on bishops videos good or bad?


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi there, pass the butter


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!opcorn:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings and love the screen name!


----------

